# The.Walking.Dead.GOTY.PAL.XBOX360-iNSOMNi and Zumba Kinect games



## FAST6191 (Nov 21, 2013)

*Zumba.Fitness.World.Party.PAL.XBOX360-COMPLEX*
A dance game featuring a bunch of songs I have never heard of with only a handful of the artists being ones I recognise.
*Zumba_Kids_NTSC_XBOX360-iCON*
Like the above but featuring songs aimed at kids and for the NTSC region.

*The.Walking.Dead.GOTY.PAL.XBOX360-iNSOMNi*
Seems to be region locked PAL. The NA release should be along at any time really.

Telltale walking dead (aka the good walking dead game) in disc based GOTY form with all the DLC (in this case the 400 days "episode". Up for the bargain price of £30 (or $30 USD when it is out stateside) so probably the best option to play the game you are likely to see.

Amazon words.
    Game of the Year Edition - The complete first season plus special episode, 400 Days
    Based on Robert Kirkman's Eisner-Award winning series
    Multiple awards including Editor's Choice, Best of E3 and a BAFTA for the best storyline
    Winner of over 80 Game of the Year awards
    A tailored experience based on the decisions you make with a horrific moral dilemmas to test you at every turn
    Unique visuals inspired by the comic book series
    Experience the true horror and emotional impact of being a survivor of the undead apocalypse
    A zombie game unlike any other!

Walking Dead Game of the Year Edition: Features the complete first season plus the special episode, 400 Days.

The Walking Dead is an award-winning vision of Robert Kirkman's global hit comic book series. With over 80 Game of the Year Awards and numerous other accolades, this game of choice and consequence has made gamers around the world understand and experience the true horror and emotional impact of being a survivor of an undead apocalypse

Play as Lee Everett, a convicted criminal, who has been given a second chance at life in a world devastated by the undead. With corpses returning to life and survivors stopping at nothing to maintain their own safety, protecting an orphaned girl named Clementine may offer him redemption in a world gone to hell.

You will meet people and experience events that will impact the story of Deputy Sheriff Rick Grimes, and you'll be forced to make immediate decisions that are not only tough, but that will have a direct effect on the story you experience. You will have to live with the profound and lasting consequences of those decisions throughout the game.

The undead are everywhere, but they're not your only problem. Starvation, betrayal, heartbreak and more will challenge you as you attempt to survive in the world of The Walking Dead.

Winner of over 80 Game of the Year awards and two BAFTAs, including best story

Average Metacritic rating of over 90%

Based on Robert Kirkman's Eisner-Award winning series

A tailored experience based on the decisions you make; your choices and actions change the game around you

Horrific moral dilemmas to test you at every turn

Unique visuals inspired by the comic book series

A dark, suspense-filled and emotional adventure horror game unlike any other

*Video* It is one of the more celebrated games in recent times, there is plenty of footage out there. To that end you might as well have some of the 400 days stuff


*Boxart*



 
*NFO*

```
__/\__
      \ ., /
   .  /_  _\
  /(  __\/ ~         .        __/(_____.     .       .  _/\_   .           .
 (  ~~ /____)\._____/(./(____<         /   __)\______)\_\^^/__/(____)\____/(
 \\   /       / _.   /__     ;\       (_/~~    /       /~  ~ /  ___   /_.  /__
  /  :   _.   \_\____\  > -(  /    ._     _.   \_ _.   \_   /     ____>\___\  )
 /    _  )|__  /. /_   //_  __\  __|\  ___\|__  /_)|__ _/   \ _  /  \   /    //
 \    \~~ .::)/  _~___/::.~~ (/\(    \(   `   )/      )/    _> \__  /  _____/:.
.:\_  _>       )/ Y | i  n  s  o  m  n  i  e  s :..::_/\__ /      )/~)/!Fs/sac
    )/         '  | |                               \    /Y       '
    '             |                        ..:.:::::/_`'_\::::.:.::.....
                  .                                 ~ \/ ~

                         _ /__ __  _        _  __ __\ _
              .      ________//.___/        \___.\\________      .
 __/\__   ____)\_____)  _ __/__/  .:presents:.  \__\__ _  (_____/(____   __/\__
 \    /___\                                                          /___\    /
 /_                                Activision                                _\
 ~ \                                                                        / `
    |               The.Walking.Dead.GOTY.PAL.XBOX360-iNSOMNi              |
 -//|___                                                                ___|\\-
  .::/  /____  _____                                        _____  ____\  \::.
             )/     )_________________    _________________(     \(
                                     /_  _\                       `
                                     ~ \/ ~
                         _ /__ __  _        _  __ __\ _
              .      ________//.___/        \___.\\________      .
 __/\__   ____)\_____)  _ __/__/  .:        :.  \__\__ _  (_____/(____   __/\__
 \    /___\                                                          /___\    /
 /_                                                                          _\
 ~ \                          DATE  :  20/11/2013                           / `
    |                                                                      |
    |                                                                      |
    |	   Platform...: XBOX360        |    Format....: DVD                  |
    |	   Filename...: ins-wdgoty     |    Size......: 72 x 100 MB          |
    |	   Source.....: DVD            |    Publisher.: Telltale Games       |
    |	   Region.....: PAL GOTY       |    Languages.: MULTI                |
    |	                                                                     |
    |                                                                      |
    |                  https://www.telltalegames.com/                      |
    |                                                                      |
 -//|___                                                                ___|\\-
  .::/  /____  _____                                        _____  ____\  \::.
             )/     )_________________    _________________(     \(
             '                       /_  _\                       `
                                     ~ \/ ~
                         _ /__ __  _        _  __ __\ _
              .      ________//.___/        \___.\\________      .
 __/\__   ____)\_____)  _ __/__/  .:        :.  \__\__ _  (_____/(____   __/\__
 \    /___\                                                          /___\    /
 /_                                                                          _\
 ~ \                                                                        / `
   |                 The Walking Dead: Game of the Year Edition             |
   |                                                                        |
   |   - Content Descriptors -                                              |
   |                                                                        |
   |  Blood and Gore, Drug Reference, Intense Violence, Sexual Themes,      |
   |  Strong Language                                                       |
   |                                                                        |
   |   - Rating Summary -                                                   |
   |  This is an adventure game based on the Walking Dead TV and            |
   |  comic-book franchise.                                                 |
   |  Players assume the role of Lee Everett and a handful of survivors     |
   |  amid a zombie outbreak.                                               |
   |                                                                        |
   |  As players progress through the story, they are presented with        |
   |  dialogue and action choices. These selections can sometimes lead      |
   |  to the death of characters and depictions of intense violence:        |
   |  a woman shooting herself in the head; characters shooting limbs off;  |
   |  a man cutting off his own arm; zombies attacking and                  |
   |  disemboweling victims.                                                |
   |                                                                        |
   |  In some sequences, players use realistic firearms to kill zombies     |
   |  and other human survivors.                                            |
   |                                                                        |
   |  Large blood-splatter effects occur in battle and often                |
   |  stain the ground.                                                     |
   |                                                                        |
   |  The game contains some sexual material in the dialogue                |
   |  (e.g., Might as well leave a sign out that reads, The men are out,    |
   |  come rape our women and children); in one sequence, a video depicts   |
   |  a man zipping up his pants and a woman buttoning up her blouse        |
   |  (a sexual arrangement implied).                                       |
   |                                                                        |
   |  Drugs are also referenced within the dialogue                         |
   |  (e.g., Remember when TJ got high? and But is there any weed?).        |
   |                                                                        |
   |      The words fuck, shit, and asshole can be heard in dialogue.       |
   |                                                                        |
-//|___                                                                  ___|\\-
  .::/  /____  _____                                        _____  ____\  \::.
   ::.       )/     )_______________         ______________(     \(       .::
    :        '                     /F0sT.sAc\                     `        :
    .                              ~~~~\/~~~~                              .
```


----------

